# James Watts Personal Training / coach



## Jaspal (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I am after the contact details for james watts to make PT enquiries. I can't pm him as new on here. Can anyone help me out with an email address or website details?

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you know he is a member here and know his user name, you could try replaying to this thread and tagging him like this @Jaspal

(I've never heard of him I'm afraid.)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

who?


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 25, 2015)

@big_jim_87


----------

